# HDScape HD DVD Sale



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For all of you still clinging to your HD DVD players, all HDScape.com HD DVD
titles (excluding the Digital Video Essentials and HDBasics HD DVD) are now
$3.99 + s&h, on sale until August 25, or while they last.

Also, the new _'StarGaze HD: Universal Beauty'_ Blu-ray DVD is now available.

www.hdscape.com


----------

